# Fishing affected (yet)?



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Too soon to tell. Gonna try to run out tomorrow but the place I would normally go (biloxi marsh) is currently off limits.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Fished the marsh on the ms/al line yesterday. Literally miles of boom in place and they were steadily placing more to protect the shoreline. Found plenty of reds and black drum. Was glad to see the boom but it won't help the fish out in the open water. We will see.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This site is doing a good job of tracking the surface oil.

http://ocg6.marine.usf.edu/~liu/oil.html


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Oil is pushing further and further north...Son of a!! I planned on fishing the some duck ponds this Saturday, but I'll have to change plans...guys, fish while you can. There's no telling how long until we can fish again (and actually catch fish).


----------

